# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thailand stationiert F16 in U-Tapao ?!

## Bagsida

*Thailand stationiert F16 in U-Tapao*

Wie mir meine "Holde" heute aus der Zeitung übersetzte, hat Thailand offenbar F16 in U-Tapao stationiert um Taksin abfangen zu können, wenn der Thailändisches Luftgebiet durchfliegt, d.h. dazu müßte die Luftwaffe ein Flugzeug in dem Taksin sitzt zur Landung in Thailand zwingen   ::  

Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. wiederlegen ?

Falls dem so wäre, wäre das doch ein Eingriff in den zivilen Luftverkehr - oder !?

----------


## schiene

> *Thailand stationiert F16 in U-Tapao*
> 
> Wie mir meine "Holde" heute aus der Zeitung übersetzte, hat Thailand offenbar F16 in U-Tapao stationiert um Taksin abfangen zu können, wenn der Thailändisches Luftgebiet durchfliegt, d.h. dazu müßte die Luftwaffe ein Flugzeug in dem Taksin sitzt zur Landung in Thailand zwingen   
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. wiederlegen ?
> 
> Falls dem so wäre, wäre das doch ein Eingriff in den zivilen Luftverkehr - oder !?


für mich unvorstellbar aber wenn dies geschehen würde wäre dies ein internat.Konflikt und die Folgen wären nicht abzusehen....

----------


## Bagsida

Ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen, doch soll das tatsächlich in der "Thai Rat" stehen - konnte es selber leider nicht lesen, da ich meine Lesebrille nicht dabei hatte   ::  

*U-Tapao Airfield*

----------

Ich vermute, dass Thailand eine solche Aktion für angemessen halten und, wenn möglich, auch durchführen wird.
Nach allem, was Thaksin diesem Land angetan hat, und noch wird, kann ich das sogar nachvollziehen.

----------


## Bagsida

> Ich vermute, dass Thailand eine solche Aktion für angemessen halten und, wenn möglich, auch durchführen wird.
> Nach allem, was Thaksin diesem Land angetan hat, und noch wird, kann ich das sogar nachvollziehen.



Na ja, das kann man nun so und so sehen, doch ein internationaler Konflikt wäre vorprogrammiert.

----------

Thaksin wird wohl eher selten in einer Linienmaschine sitzen.
Ansonsten könnte ich noch ganz andere Maßnahmen nachvollziehen.

----------


## Bagsida

> Thaksin wird wohl eher selten in einer Linienmaschine sitzen.
> ........



Wie soll er sonst z.B. nach London oder NY kommen - etwa mit der Koreanischen Airforce ?

----------

Aber werden die über Thailand fliegen?
Ich vermute, dass bei den Überlegungen in Thailand diesbezüglich daran gedacht wird, wenn Thaksin in einer gecharterten Maschine sitzt.

----------


## schiene

hat er denn kein Privatjet mehr???

----------

Bei dem Flug aus Kambodscha raus am Samstag schrieben die Zeitungen dass der Flug gechartert wäre.
Vielleicht hatte sein Privatjet gerade Ölwechsel.

----------


## odd

Uns Thaksin bzw. dessen Jet besass keine Überfluggenehmigung über Thailand. 
Deshalb wurde (sollte) ein Thai wegen Spionage (Entwendung von Flugdaten) in Kambodscha verhaftet (sein).

@Herbert, auch wenn ich den Hass gegen Thaksin nachvollziehen kann, wäre ein evtl. Eingriff in die internationalen Luftraum unangemessen.

----------

Norman, ich hatte ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich es gutheißen würde,
es aber nachvollziehen könnte, allerdings nicht bei einer vollbesetzten Linienmaschine.

----------


## Bagsida

Das mit uns Thaksin ist sowieso so eine Sache - Genie & Wahnsinn liegen nahe beieinander, d.h. ein guter Geschäftsmann ist er, korrupt sind andere auch, betrügen sowieso nur kann/konnte er es besser und das wurmt die nun eben ...... unklug waren seine Statements, denn er ist nun mal ein hochnäsiger Ar......., was er ja auch bei seinem Fußball-Club unter Beweis stellt (Spieler sollten ihn mit Wai begrüßen).

Jemanden aus der "Luft zu verhaften" ist eine andere Sache, zumindest dann, wenn es eine Überflugerlaubnis gab - falls nicht wäre es eine Verletzung des Thailändischen Luftraumes und zulässig die Kiste zur Landung zu zwingen.

Dass so etwas egal wie und warum zu internationalen Protesten führen würde, liegt auf der Hand.

----------

Wie auch immer, Thaksin wird sich ab jetzt hüten, den Luftraum über Thailand zu nutzen.

----------


## Bagsida

> Wie auch immer, Thaksin wird sich ab jetzt hüten, den Luftraum über Thailand zu nutzen.


Wäre sicher die bessere Wahl, denn wenn "die" den kriegen dann   ::

----------


## schiene

ist denn schon ne Kopfgeldprämie ausgesetzt???
Wenn ja wie hoch??Hätte ein paar Hunter auf Lager  ::

----------


## Bagsida

> ist denn schon ne Kopfgeldprämie ausgesetzt???
> Wenn ja wie hoch??Hätte ein paar Hunter auf Lager



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen - ungefährlich lebt der sowieso nicht, denn er ist von jeweiligen "Gastland" bez. Auslieferung erpressbar - nun hat man schon nen Haufen Kohle ist trotzdem besch... dran - denke nicht, dass ich mit Ihm tauschen würde, da bringt doch alles Geld der Welt recht wenig, wenn man überall mit allem rechnen muss.

----------


## walter

Irgendwie erinnert mich sein Schicksal an das des Schah Reza Pahlavi oder Saddam. Erst hofiert und dann abgecancelt.   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> ist denn schon ne Kopfgeldprämie ausgesetzt???
> Wenn ja wie hoch??Hätte ein paar Hunter auf Lager


Ich hätte ebenfalls ein paar hunder(t) über.

----------

> Irgendwie erinnert mich sein Schicksal an das des Schah Reza Pahlavi oder Saddam. Erst hofiert und dann abgecancelt.


Klingt ja fast schon so als ob du mit den Arschlöchern dieser Welt sympatisierst. 
Wie kommt dat?

----------


## walter

> Klingt ja fast schon so als ob du mit den Arschlöchern dieser Welt sympatisierst. 
> Wie kommt dat?


Nee, Arschloch ist sogar in zweifacher Hinsicht richtig. Erstens für ihre Missetaten und zweitens weil sie schon in diesem Leben Konsequenzen aus ihrem Handeln spüren müssen, sozusagen die Arschkarte gezogen haben. Bush jr. kann unbescholten seinen Lebensabend verbringen, deshalb nur ein Einmalarschloch.    ::

----------

Der stellvertretende PM Thailands Suthep Thaugsuban hatte gestern die internationalen Fluggesellschaften informiert, dass man Thaksin unverzüglich festnehmen würde, würde man ihm habhaft werden beim überfliegen des thailändischen Luftraumes.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000011102

Ich interpretiere das mal so:
Die internationalen Luftlinien werden gewarnt, Thaksin zu befördern und dann mit ihm den thailändischen Luftraum zu überfliegen.
Sie müssten dann damit rechnen, dass das Flugzeug zur Landung gezwungen werde, um Thaksin festnehmen zu können.

----------


## odd

@Herbert, Hunde die bellen, beissen nicht.

Thailand hätte Möglichkeiten Thaksin dingfest zu machen. Aber der letzte Wille scheint zu fehlen.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Da hatten aber schon einige die Hosen voll, sonst waere wohl der "Spion" nicht verhaftet worden und Pappnase auf eine anderen Flug umgeleitet.

----------

Eine Erklärung, warum man seinerzeit Thaksin erlaubte, das Land verlassen zu dürfen und man dann nicht recht bei der Sache war ihn wieder festzunehmen, könnte darin begründet sein, dass man eine "thailändische Lösung" im Auge hatte, soll heißen: Gibst Du Ruhe, kehren wir das Ganze unter den Teppich, bis alles vergessen ist. 
Denn darin sind die Thais gut, man könnte von einer genetischen Disposition mit dieser Fähigkeit sprechen.
Thaksin hat aber über die Jahre keine Ruhe gegeben und das Maß ist schon lange voll.

----------


## schiene

Wer sollte so eine Anweisung/Befehl geben das Flugzeug in welchen  sich Thaksin befinden würde auf thail.Boden zur Notladung zu zwingen.Das Millitär??der King???die derzeitige Regierung???
Nein,für so eine Handlung übernimmt niemand die Verantwortung.

----------

> ...Nein,für so eine Handlung übernimmt niemand die Verantwortung.


Twitter doch mal Thaksin, er solle es darauf ankommen lassen. 
Ich vermute mal, der sieht das anders als Du.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> ...Nein,für so eine Handlung übernimmt niemand die Verantwortung.
> 
> 
> Twitter doch mal Thaksin, er solle es darauf ankommen lassen. 
> Ich vermute mal, der sieht das anders als Du.


er würde sich nicht das erste mal irren  :cool:

----------

Wenn die Anweisung von Mission-Control kommt, muss der Pilot landen.

 ::

----------

